# Rums over $30



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Having done the under $30 rum to backslaps and salutations, I was curious what ranges over $30 that comes highly recommended & "must haves"? However, I'm *not* necessarily looking to hear about the most expensive, rarest, oldest... etc. etc. - Lets keep it practical.


I thought of a couple I consistently like...

El Dorado 15 & 21 year old expressions
Depaz (blue cane - agricole)
Zacapa 23 
Ron Botran 18
Clement VSOP
Cockspur 12
Ron Centenario XX Anjos (can often be found just shy of $30)
Barbancourt 15 (prefer the 8, but find the 15 a good contrast)

There's also a couple that I know rate fairly high but I have / had a bottle or two that I found / felt below the usual standard - I struck those.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Havana Club is slightly over 30...:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

It is well over $30, but I find the Centenario 20year Special Edition Rum stellar, and a must-have in my stock.

http://costaricasuperstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=933&currency=USD


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Will have to look around for some of that Tom. The store I shopped at only had Havana Club in regular and 7 year old.....I took that as a sign to get both?:chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Appletons estate rum is pretty good. I think it's 15 year, I'd look in my liquor cabinet, but I'm too lazy to get up. :r


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Picked this one up for a bomb:



























It was a bit pricy, but I was told its very good, can't wait to ship it :chk


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> It is well over $30, but I find the Centenario 20year Special Edition Rum stellar, and a must-have in my stock.
> 
> http://costaricasuperstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=933&currency=USD


If I'm not mistaken, this is the XX Anjos I mentioned above:


*Ron Centenario XX Anjos (can often be found just shy of $30)*
If so, I certainly hope you're not ordering from that Costa Rican super store link you provided! Your source shows it on sale for $87.66 or are those Costa Rican dollars? It's regularly $40 but on sale as we speak for $28.99.

http://www.hitimewine.net/istar.asp?a=6&id=166527!4045


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice Bottle.. I'll be heading to his house after here just trying anything for a drop of it!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

JohnnyKay5 said:


> Nice Bottle.. I'll be heading to his house after here just trying anything for a drop of it!


I can get another bottle if you want JOhnnyKay5:ss


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

cool bottle of Jamaican

HC 15
HC Barrel Proof
Zacapa 23
Cruzan Single Barrel
Appetons
Mount Gay Extra Old


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Chè said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this is the XX Anjos I mentioned above:
> 
> 
> *Ron Centenario XX Anjos (can often be found just shy of $30)*
> ...


Nope, didn't pay for it from that site, in fact I have been gifted the bottles I have drank from Alex and Darrel....but now I guess I can order some at that price....gracias!! :tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Nope, didn't pay for it from that site, in fact I have been gifted the bottles I have drank from Alex and Darrel....but now I guess I can order some at that price....gracias!! :tu


Don't be so fast there Big Guy!!!!! I have an endless supply of those bottles and know how to use click and ship!!!!!! :tu

Ron


----------



## TBoneSeoul (May 31, 2008)

I'd suggest this...

http://www.angostura.com/06_1919.htm

Best I ever had... I actually drank it straight up most of the time. Heavy hints of vanilla and spice on the palate.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Don't be so fast there Big Guy!!!!! I have an endless supply of those bottles and know how to use click and ship!!!!!! :tu
> 
> Ron


You just cut that out, Ron Kaczynski!! :r


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

mmm found a bottle of Zaya locally :chk Sadly hitime doesn't ship to this forsaken place I call home, at least "spirits" they'll ship wine but thats of minimal interest

Another one thats over 30, haven't tried it, Montecristo 12 yr. States made in guatamala like zaya, but in a typical monte embossed bottle. Any experience?


----------



## Joebiech (Apr 4, 2008)

makes me glad to live so close to hitimes...but sad when my cc bill shows up


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Sancho said:


> mmm found a bottle of Zaya locally :chk Sadly hitime doesn't ship to this forsaken place I call home, at least "spirits" they'll ship wine but thats of minimal interest
> 
> Another one thats over 30, haven't tried it, Montecristo 12 yr. States made in guatamala like zaya, but in a typical monte embossed bottle. Any experience?


If I'm not mistaken, there's really only 1 Guatemalan manufacturer (ILdG) - which means Zacapa, Zaya, Botran & Montecristo are all product of the same single source.

Zaya obviously (was) a private bottle, as is (I assume) Carlito's Montecristo rum. Given the circumstances, obviously one must ponder if Montecristo will bite the dust like Zaya.


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

This speculation has been going around on the rum sites. Your comment is astute and represents a lot of people's thinking.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I can't think of a drink that Bacardi doesn't work wonderfully with. I guess you guys are talking about drinking it straight up though. I am a huge whisky guy and never thought about drinking rum straight. I just know it is good in Mojitos and, if you go that way, frozen daiquiris. I may have to look into it because the only rum I have ever drank straight was the Captain.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sawyer said:


> I can't think of a drink that Bacardi doesn't work wonderfully with. I guess you guys are talking about drinking it straight up though. I am a huge whisky guy and never thought about drinking rum straight. I just know it is good in Mojitos and, if you go that way, frozen daiquiris. I may have to look into it because the only rum I have ever drank straight was the Captain.


Bacardi and Captain are better as mixers....try a real quality rum, and you won't want to dilute it.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> *Bacardi and Captain are better as mixers*....try a real quality rum, and you won't want to dilute it.


That said - I do like to sip CM Private Stock over ice on occasion (well I use to anyway when I could).

Ron


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is the link to the rum Sancho talked about I think.
http://thecellaronline.com/za12yeoldrum.html


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Bacardi and Captain are better as mixers....try a real quality rum, and you won't want to dilute it.


So what would you suggest? Everything in this thread I am guessing. How about *one* best that a bourbon/scotch guy would appreciate?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sawyer said:


> So what would you suggest? Everything in this thread I am guessing. How about *one* best that a bourbon/scotch guy would appreciate?


That one is tough for me to say, because I am not a bourbon or scotch drinker. My favorite, bar none, is the Ron Centenario XX Anjos that is posted above. Just straight up in a glass, sipping it with a cigar. I would think that would appeal to a scotch man, but I can't say from true experience.


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

The most whisky like rums, things such as Mount Gay XO (which is a universally admired rum) or Cockspur 12, aren't the ones I'd use to introduce a whisky drinker to rum because if you are looking for bourbon or Scotch, why bother with rum? 

But if you want to see how refined and great rum can be, then try any one of the recommendations, remembering that of all the spirits, rum is probably the most diverse in terms of style. 

When I do flights, I usually start with Zaya or Zacapa, which aren't necessarily my favorites (I do prefer the Zaya), but always get people's attention. Then I might switch to a completely different product, like the aforementioned Mount Gay XO, El Dorado 15 (which is also a good "first" rum) or Barbencourt 15. Or Ron Pampero, which is a classic. Another good rum to try if you all you have ever tried is Bacardi, is the fine Puerto Rican rums of Barrilito. The Three Star shows how good Puerto Rican rums can be. 

But don't look for rum to duplicate scotch. It's another thing. Most whisky like to me is Mt Gay XO. Cruzan Single Barrel is interesting too. Bacardi? Nah, just for mixing, and I'm not a fan of the Captain's either.

XX is a good cigar rum, in my opinion as well.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Pampero said:


> This speculation has been going around on the rum sites. Your comment is astute and represents a lot of people's thinking.


I think I know what you are talking about (other discussion).

Below was my guestimate on the "Best rums under $30" thread:



Chè said:


> In part I believe the lack of warning / discussion could more or less be a grace period to sort things out. Perhaps Zaya will forge on in name with rum purchased from a different supply source. But that almost certainly means we will taste some difference.


So what do you make of the rumors swirling about since then regarding a new source? I tend to believe it but aside from the named source, I had heard a secondary source was under consideration.

Regardless. I will volunteer to wear a dunce cap and one of those red noses (that sound like a bike horn when squeezed) in Macy's display window - if the newer tastes pretty much the same as the former.
:tu

As for the bourbon whiskey comparison... I would agree don't buy rum that you want to taste like bourbon. For slight similarities, try Flor de Caña 7 or 12. For the vanilla flavors found in bourbon, try FdC's 4 year old "Extra Dry" (white). Pampero, Santa Teresa and as mentioned Mount Gay's XO (like the first two mentioned FdCs) tend to show some of the "charred" nuances some bourbons exhibit. If you like the vanilla exposure in the FdC Extra Dry, I bet you'll like the robust burst in Oronoco as well.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

From my bar, I'd give a bourbon drinker a glass of Angostura 1919 if they like the vanilla characteristic, Pampero Aniversario for similar flavors with a touch of sweetness, or Ron del Barrilito 3 Star if they prefer a strong 'oak' flavor. Cruzan Single Barrel or Mt Gay Extra Old are usually the first bottles I recommend a new rum drinker purchase. They go down easy, are relatively cheap, and very easy to find. (Here in MD I have a hard time finding anything other than Cruzan and Bacardi without spending $20 in gas)


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

So it would be in my best interests to acquire all the Zaya/guatamalen rum I can in speculation that there may be an impending shortage? :ss


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Sancho said:


> So it would be in my best interests to acquire all the Zaya/guatamalen rum I can in speculation that there may be an impending shortage? :ss


Impending shortage - that's an interesting way of putting it. AFAIK, the Guatemalan version is done with. Impending extinction is more how I'd describe it.

Personally I grabbed a couple of spares. As far as a feeding frenzy goes, I've got enough food on my plate. I'll miss the former and savor the bottles I have but am not going pull any funds out of the savings account etc. to pile up stock.


----------



## parshooter (Dec 22, 2007)

Got this for my birthday. Not sure how much over $30 it is, but I'm guessing 3-4 times as much. Very, very good. Looks like maple syrup, unbelievable flavors (can't tell you exactly, had it after "sampling" other beverages). If you love the 23, search this one out :tu


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah I'm curious if the XO will still become the stateside product we were expecting. There were XOs for sale on the Euro market going years back - different decanter back then. 

Since Diageo stepped in... (stepped on... Zaya), I haven't heard much else about the X.O. nor the rumored elusive 30 year old commemorative bottle.


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Can someone link me to the info regarding Zaya?? That's been my favorite rum for a while now. I noticed they were out of stock at TotalWines a couple weeks ago when I went to pick some up.... but I didn't realize there was impending doom!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

spooble said:


> Can someone link me to the info regarding Zaya?? That's been my favorite rum for a while now. I noticed they were out of stock at TotalWines a couple weeks ago when I went to pick some up.... but I didn't realize there was impending doom!


It's been discussed in just about every rum thread posted here in the last 2 months. I even started a discussion labelled 'Zaya Update' or something along those lines. Do a quick search for 'zaya' and you'll find the whole story.

The bottom-line is that the Zaya you know and love now is dead and gone. What's on the shelf now is all that's left. A new incarnation is on the way (supposedly exact match), and is coming from a reputable distiller, but no indication of when it'll be on the market.


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

I haven't tasted the Zacapa XO, but thanks for the picture. Prices, if you can find it, run the range of $65 to about 100 for a bottle, and the advanced reviews have been glowing. I don't know if they've officially imported it to the US yet, but when I get finished absorbing the costs of my new camera, my latest cigar binging and the last vacation (just got back) I will start hunting. I think they've been making it available on a very limited basis. Until financial recovery from my latest profligate spending, I'm laying low!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Chè said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this is the XX Anjos I mentioned above:
> 
> 
> *Ron Centenario XX Anjos (can often be found just shy of $30)*
> ...


This stuff is REALLY GOOD! I had a friend bring some back from Costa Rica and forgot the name of it. After searching around on the web I ended up here at CS! I should have looked here first.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

duhman said:


> This stuff is REALLY GOOD! I had a friend bring some back from Costa Rica and forgot the name of it. After searching around on the web I ended up here at CS! I should have looked here first.


This brand has been a bit of a puzzle for me. Quiet as it's kept, I'm told the rum is actually Panamanian but bottled somewhere inside Costa Rica.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I was told the bottle of rum cost US$8.00 in C.R.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Zacapa 23 is one of my favorites... if not my all time favorite.
However, last evening I picked up a bottle of the new, Trini Zaya.
Deeeeee frickin licious.... more of a vanilla overtone from the start(The aroma is of amazing vanilla), same molasses/fruity finish.
It is slightly sweeter than Zacapa and a more refined and mellow finish.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

duhman said:


> I was told the bottle of rum cost US$8.00 in C.R.


That sounds suspicious. There is at least 1 other (younger) offering of Centenario - maybe the price quote is for that?

You have to figure the leather pouch is worth a couple of bucks at least. add that to 20 years of evaporation. $8 retail sounds like a losing proposition. But wtf do I know.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Zacapa centenario is the best rum in the world bar none. The XO is the best Zacapa hast to offer. My wife gave me the XO collector's edition comes in a neat case with two Reidel glasses. Nectar of the gods!


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I have no idea how much it is, but I love the Flor de Cana. One slice of lime and some ice and I am good to go!!


----------

